# Der User über mir



## sweet secret28 (15 Okt. 2014)

*Hier schreibt ihr dann über den User über euch, zb was ihr von ihm haltet:thumbup:*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2014)

*Die Userin über mir ist deutschlandweit bekannt und sehr beliebt*:thumbup:

*Sie wird eine Bereicherung für dieses Board !!!!*:WOW:


----------



## Max100 (16 Okt. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Die Userin über mir ist deutschlandweit bekannt und sehr beliebt*:thumbup:
> 
> *Sie wird eine Bereicherung für dieses Board !!!!*:WOW:




:thx::thumbup:


----------



## sweet secret28 (16 Okt. 2014)

:thx: den user über mir kenne ich noch nicht werde ich bestimmt noch kennenlernen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir ist selten on...........leider !!!!!!


----------



## lofas (21 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir is Dead


----------



## sweet secret28 (22 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir hat 2 hübsche Frauen als Profilbild.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2014)

*Meli, wo bist Du ??*


----------



## sweet secret28 (24 Okt. 2014)

Hier bin ich


----------



## Death Row (24 Okt. 2014)

Die Userin über mir hat eine wunderbare Thread-Idee wiederbelebt


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Okt. 2014)

Ich habe gar keinen User über mir  

Der User über (unter) mir ist LaFee-Addicted


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir ist wohl der grösste Diane Kruger Fan


----------



## Death Row (24 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir war schneller als wie ich


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir schreibt immer tolle Kommentare zu meinen Beiträgen :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Okt. 2014)

Der User über (unter) mir könnte mal einen feminineren Ava gebrauchen


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir scheint wie ich ein Fan von Jessica Ginkel zu sein ( Natürlich nach Frau Kruger )


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir ist ein grosser MSV Fan


----------



## lofas (25 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir hat einen Dachschaden


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir hat wohl das Dach von Rolli inspiziert


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir ist sehr fleissig auf diesem Board :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir stellt immer Spitzen Collagen ein ...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lofas (30 Okt. 2014)

Den User über mir mag ich nicht:angry::thx:


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2014)

Der User über mir war mir bis jetzt unbekannt


----------



## sweet secret28 (8 Nov. 2014)

Den User über mir kenne ich schon länger er ist ein ganz lieber


----------



## lofas (15 Nov. 2014)

Der User über mir ist eine linke Bazille:angry::angry:


----------



## Max100 (15 Nov. 2014)

Der User über mir hat keinen Heiligenschein


----------



## sweet secret28 (16 Nov. 2014)

lofas schrieb:


> Der User über mir ist eine linke Bazille:angry::angry:



Kannst du mir erklären warum ich eine linke Bazille bin

Wenn du schon sowas sagst dann nur mit Begründung. Kenn dich doch garnicht


----------



## lofas (17 Nov. 2014)

SORRY


----------



## lofas (17 Nov. 2014)

Der User über mir ist ein Flegel


----------



## sweet secret28 (18 Nov. 2014)

Der User über mir versteht das Spiel nicht er schreibt Sachen die total unsinnig sind. Ich kann über den User über mir nur schreiben das er komisch ist.


----------

